# Choctawhatchee Bay 7/31 (pic)



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

My 10 year old put the first 5 in the boat before he gave up the bow. Finished with 9 with the biggest at 19 inches. (He gigged the big one). :thumbup:


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish! What end of the bay do you live where the water is that nice?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> Nice fish! What end of the bay do you live where the water is that nice?


Garniers Bayou


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Tippin Slow said:


> Garniers Bayou


Where is Garniers?:surrender:


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Tippin Slow said:


> My 10 year old put the first 5 in the boat before he gave up the bow. Finished with 9 with the biggest at 19 inches. (He gigged the big one). :thumbup:


 thats a nice mess of fish I have a 11 year old and he just loves gigging so I know your just has to lol if you could, put a pic of your boat with your lights I have a 15 foot with a35 on it I built a rail in the front but I need some Ideas about what type gen. and model and what lights you use thanks Frank


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Homemade plywood boat built by my late father in law for my son. Floats in extremely shallow water. We use a Brinkman Starfire Light w/ battery. One charged battery lasts all night. You can probably figure out how the light rotates forward and floats in front of the boat.


----------

